# carbon "can filter" - effective?



## chuckdee123 (Feb 19, 2010)

starting to plan my 3x3 diy flower tent, and i think it's gonna have to be located in an area where oder is a problem. 

anybody used these? 

hXXp://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/can-filter-33-6-/prod_67.html


----------



## tintala (Feb 21, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> starting to plan my 3x3 diy flower tent, and i think it's gonna have to be located in an area where oder is a problem.
> 
> anybody used these?
> 
> hXXp://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/can-filter-33-6-/prod_67.html


 

however they are heavy, and cannot be re-used. they work great don't get me wrong, but you have to replace them every 6mo-1yr and that aint cheap. I have found a better and superior product called THE AIR BOX with replaceable pleated filter inside, no more throwing away can filters. You pay once and replace the inside filters...


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the reply tint... i didnt even realize they're one time use. i'll have to do some more reading before i make any investments.. 
peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 21, 2010)

I own a Can filter and can style fan. 

It's a Can Filter model 66 and has over 60# of carbon in it. All of those filters are reusable with a little DIY common sense. All of them are refillable with new carbon. 


I would suggest going atleast 1 size bigger than what you need to sufficiently filter the smell. 

2 years on my filter and i can still stick my head in the attic and I get no smell.

No smell outside either. 

The 6 mos to 1 year comment is his opinion. 

I will continue to run the filter until i can smell something in the attic. Until then.... it will blow on.

A good carbon filter is the best odor remover.

The filter I run is about 5x the size i actually need for the space i run,  so i figure i can get 5 x the use out of the carbon before i order replacement carbon.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a can 33 and it's great.  Been using it for over 6 months and it still smells like fresh air in my room.  Even with my dirty laundry in here.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought a Honeywell® Enviracaire® True HEPA Air Purifier - 50200 for $132 that has a reusable HEPA filter and a replaceable carbon mat prefilter. It sits in my grow room and for over a month now, it's kept it perfectly clean smelling during full flowering. I love the thing.

Here's where I bought it from if you're interested:

kaz.com/kaz/store/product/305bb71e091a2df27d7f64ec5b9bc3ec/


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> starting to plan my 3x3 diy flower tent, and i think it's gonna have to be located in an area where oder is a problem.
> 
> anybody used these?
> 
> hXXp://cheaphydroponics.com/store/view-all/can-filter-33-6-/prod_67.html


 

Yes, they work great.  Didn't check the link, so not going to see the price, but EBAY has them as well, and can get them a lot cheaper a lot of the times than most places


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had the same can filter going on it's 5th grow, and it's still takeing the funk out.


----------

